# I don't believe I have IBS



## doomkitty16 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been having SEVERE abdominal pain in my lower right quad for almost 6 years now. I have had every test imaginable done, except a laporscopic surgery, but no doctor can ever seem to give me any clear answer as to the cause except IBS. I however think that these doctors are full of s***. About 12 years ago, I had the same pain I am feeling now. I was 18 at the time and working as a cashier in a gas station. My pain began as a tolerable pain, but quickly grew to a pain that had me on my knees in tears. I couldn't move and it hurt to breathe. With rest my symptoms would eventually stop, but when I got up and started moving around, the pain would come back. It was always in the same place, it never moved. Lower right quadrant, accompanied by pain in my back. It felt like I was being run threw with a knife. When it finally got to the point that I couldn't do my job, my mother took me to the obgyn. He didn't bat an eyelash at doing surgery, since my symptoms were very similar to acute appendicitis. What he found was nothing short of freaky. I didn't have appendicitis, but my appendix was wrapped around my Fallopian tube and ovary. He said he had never seen anything like it, and he had be doing laporscopic surgeries for many years. He wanted permission to use the images he had taken to go along with the articles he was writing on laporscopic surgery. Since my appendix was normal, and there was no infection, he simply unwound it and tucked it back where it was supposed to be. Problem solved, and no more pain. I eventually ended up having 2 children. One in 2005, and one in 2006. After my son was born I knew that I was done having children. My husband had another child from a previous relationship, and a daughter that we didn't know about until 2008. So I had a bilateral tubal ligation in early 2007. The doctor that did my surgery said everything looked normal, and even showed me the images she took while inside my belly. It was almost a year later that I started having pain again. Same place as before. Same type of pain. Same intensity of pain. Of course I landed up in the ER, and when I told them about what had happened in the past with my appendix, they looked at me like I was nuts. Especially when all their stupid tests came back negative. They all think that I have IBS. We had moved away from the town where I had my tubal ligation so I had to find a new obgyn. He didn't believe my story either. It seems that when you have something weird like that happen, they think your crazy. The new OB said he didn't think that my pain was reproductive related. I'm going on almost 6 years of pain now, it comes and goes, and varies in severity. I have had ct scans with and without contrast, two different types of contrast, MRI, X-ray, ultrasound(including intravaginal) colonoscopy, blood work, urine test, std test, and many of these tests have been repeated more than 2 or 3 times. They all come back normal, they can never give me a real reason as to the cause of my pain, and think I'm crazy when I tell them about my appendix being where it should not have been. Your probably wondering why I haven't seen the doctor that discovered my abnormality, and that would be $. He doesn't except my insurance and I still owe him money for the surgery he did. I would gladly pay him if I wasn't dirt poor. I am so miserable, and I can never seem to find a doctor that will listen to me when I tell them I DO NOT HAVE IBS! My pain is not accompanied by constipation or diahreaha, nausea, vomiting or any other crap associated with IBS. But that's my diagnosis. I have begged every doctor I have talked to for surgery but when you have government assistance no one seems to give a s*** about you. I can't even hold a job because of this pain. I've taken the stupid pills, changed my diet, and for what???? My pain continues and I am left wondering why I deserve to suffer like this. Does this sound like IBS???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be Chronic Functional Abdominal pain which is a different functional GI issue, but is all the pain of IBS with normal stools. Most "not all symptoms of IBS" is another functional GI disorder, but since they are treated the same way, most doctors don't spell out which of the dozen or so functional abdominal things you have, just call all of them IBS.

If you can find the paper you were written up in it may help with the one in a billion this never happens to anyone but happened to me thing.

The problem is if the issues are from adhesions from the previous surgeries even if they do surgery to get rid of the old scar tissue you will make new scar tissue which may cause just as much if not more problems than the old scar tissue.. Also I don't know if the appendix can move itself back to the wrong spot (may have developed in the wrong spot but wasn't doing anything for a long time until something happened to make it do something painful at some point in time).

They usually don't do exploratory lets just open someone else and poke around anymore with all the CT's and MRI's. They used to do that a lot more often, but every time they open you up and pull organs around you risk more scar tissue and more potential damage to the net of nerves in the gut so they may find nothing but leave you with new adhesions and more damage to the nerves so they are unlikely to poke around just for the sake of poking around hoping maybe you'll be one in a billion 2 X in your life. I mean they used to have to open you up when they saw something abnormal on the scans as they only way to tell if you had 3 of something rather than 2 was open you up and look. Now they can usually tell that from the MRI if the something is a tumor or just a 3rd whatever or a thingy in an unusual location.


----------

